# Chromium without gconf



## sramaswamy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi All,

First of all, I thank the entire team that ported the best browser Chromium (you have to admit this even if you are not a Google fan) to FreeBSD. However as a KDE/XFCE user I'm annoyed with its build-time dependency on gconf2 (and consequently on orbit2). Openoffice for instance can be compiled without gconf2 despite being a gtk-based application. I don't see an option to do the same with Chromium. I don't understand why most of the good gtk applications are made GNOME-centric. Even the XFCE browser Midori depends on gconf2 and libgnome-keyring!

My question is "Is there a way to compile Chromium without gconf2?". (Also the Chromium icon does not appear on the KDE4 menu by default. I had to add it manually)

A final comment on the browser. It is simply the best of the lot! Startup is very fast and the browsing experience even better.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crsd (Oct 14, 2010)

ports/www/chromium/Makefile:

```
USE_GNOME=      glib20 gtk20 gconf2
```

You could try removing gconf2 from that line and see how badly it will be broken without it


----------



## sramaswamy (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi crsd,

I too tried that. Although it compiles, it doesn't link


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 14, 2010)

I run Chromium on Ubuntu, Chrome on Windows XP, and I'd like to use Chromium on FreeBSD, but it (the 5.X version port) can't handle embedded Flash well, so I wouldn't say it the best of the lot yet  e.g. the current Chromium FreeBSD port can't display the Flash menu at http://www.parkoz.com


----------



## sprewell (Nov 23, 2010)

There's a patch that was recently added to take out the gconf dependency, I'll look into backporting it to Chromium 6.


----------

